# swollen leg, any ideas what it could be?



## Danielqr79 (May 24, 2010)

HI:

I'm having a problem with my 5 year old chihuahua, a few weeks ago his right rear leg started getting swollen bellow the knee, he showed no sign of being injured or having any kind of pain, he still shows no sign of pain, but I have been to the Vet 3 times already, they have run a few tests on him , he was tested for lime disease and some other stuff and every thing came back normal, he was given prednisone and Doxycline and his leg went back almost to normal size but as soon as I stopped the medicine , his leg got all swollen up again.

I'm getting pretty worried about him because today the vet tells me he has no idea what it can be and I have to see an specialist which he went out of his way to tell me that is very expensive (as if he wasn't) anyways has anybody seen something like this before?, any information would be appreciated.

Thank you

PS.

Xray was taken today and everything looks normal there.


----------



## Danielqr79 (May 24, 2010)




----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Is it painful? Is he limping or does he cry if you touch it?

Has your vet done a fine needle aspirate of the area?


----------



## Danielqr79 (May 24, 2010)

omguthrie said:


> Is it painful? Is he limping or does he cry if you touch it?
> 
> Has your vet done a fine needle aspirate of the area?


No pain , no limping and he acts completely normal and the vet says he cant aspire that area because is inside the tissue or something like that, I wasn't there my wife was the one that took him to the vet today and I have not seen her still.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How odd. If it was on a person, I'd say cellulitis. I don't know if dogs can get that condition though. It looks red, like it is infected/sore. I would continue with the specialists until you get an answer. Do you have a veterinary college that you can go to? They usually are cutting edge on diagnostics.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmmmm... I would wonder about a tumor of some type. You should be able to do an aspirate, a vet can aspirate pretty much anything from organs (spleen, liver) to lymph nodes to skin nodules. Pred can make tumors shrink drastically and then when the pred is removed the tumor swells back up. Just a thought. 

Other than that... can your vet send the x-rays to a board certified radiologist to get a second opinion?


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

My chi Willy had his leg amputated, obviously leaving a stump there, and after his neuter, because he was very sore and it threw off his balance, he bumped the stump around a bit and caused it to swell like that. It felt like the padding on the bottom of his feet, that rubbery soild but still soft feel. The vet aspirated it with no problem at all. It did swell up a bit again after, but it went down on its own again within a month.
Has any testing been done for Liver disease? I know that swelling in limbs can be a sign in people, not sure about dogs.
Also, did they check for any clotting? I am not expert, it just come to mind and I wondered if they checked for that


----------



## Danielqr79 (May 24, 2010)

Tracilea said:


> My chi Willy had his leg amputated, obviously leaving a stump there, and after his neuter, because he was very sore and it threw off his balance, he bumped the stump around a bit and caused it to swell like that. It felt like the padding on the bottom of his feet, that rubbery soild but still soft feel. The vet aspirated it with no problem at all. It did swell up a bit again after, but it went down on its own again within a month.
> Has any testing been done for Liver disease? I know that swelling in limbs can be a sign in people, not sure about dogs.
> Also, did they check for any clotting? I am not expert, it just come to mind and I wondered if they checked for that




Why was your dog's leg amputated?? I'm terrified that something like that will be needed, today his leg is less swollen but that could be because of the shot he got yesterday at the Vet, I have an appointment to see an specialist on Friday and he is supposed to start a series of tests to find out what's wrong with kokito.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Could it be some sort of incset bite a spider maybe?


----------



## Danielqr79 (May 24, 2010)

Tanna said:


> Could it be some sort of incset bite a spider maybe?



No that has been checked already by the vet.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Oops, I didn't mean to sound off any alarm bells hehehe His leg was not amputated because of the swelling. He was dropped as a puppy by my cousins daughter and the end result was the amputation.
I hope you figure out whats wrong and it gets better soon


----------



## Danielqr79 (May 24, 2010)

I went to the specialist today and even to her, it was a very strange, now I have to get my dog a very expensive Biopsy and she can't assure that we'll get any answers with the biopsy.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, I'm sorry, I hate it when they say the test may note give a definitive answer. Why do things have to be so hard some times. I hope it turns out OK.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry you're having such a hard time finding out what the problem is. Good luck with the biopsy, let us know what you find out.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear you have to have this done :-( Please keep us updated. Good luck hun


----------



## Danielqr79 (May 24, 2010)

THe diagnose is Mast Cell tumor, now I'm looking for a good Oncologist in NY.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Danny I am sorry to hear that - I have been wondering how you were getting on, hopefully it is treatable, poor little guy


----------



## Danielqr79 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the nice words, I went to the Oncologist today and the best course to take is to amputate the leg and follow with some chemotherapy, it is really tough on us, I can't even look at Koko, because I see him jumping around, running after his ball and being normal, and then we have to face the fact that next week, he will not be the same anymore.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I am so sorry he has to lose his leg, but remember that dogs don't live in the past or think about the future. They live in the NOW. He will adapt. And most likely, he will adapt wonderfully. You are doing the right thing by getting rid of the cancer. You will be sad he lost his leg. But he will do just fine. Be strong.

I know how you feel. Brody is blind in one eye. I was devastated when I found out that he couldn't see out of his left eye at all. Many trips to the opthamologist later, and they helped me to see that he would be fine. And he IS fine. 

Your little guy will be fine too.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey hun, I am sorry to hear about this. I know how horrid you must be feeling. It is a hard thing. My lil Chi Willy had his leg amputated last year, and I promise you, they DO adjust just fine  I have put up lots of pictures over the last year. The latest just yesterday that show Willy acting just as normal as can be. It has never bothered him that the leg is gone. He runs and jumps around just like my others. It will look horrible at first but it gets better. *lots of hugs from me and Willy* I'm here to talk to if you need to


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh I am so sorry to hear this. (((HUGS))) I pray your little one will be just fine and live a long happy life. You are a good doggie parent to be taking such good care of your little one.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Danni that is the pits - hugs to you as you go through this. We will be praying for you and Koko -as someone said before, Koko will get through this and not look back.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Danni, that is the pits 

This will be so hard for you, we will be praying for you and Koko to get through this week, as said before Koko will not look back - and remember it's being removed for a very good reason, it will save Koko's life.


----------



## Danielqr79 (May 24, 2010)

Kokito is getting his leg amputated on thursday, we are just counting down the days to get this thing over with, it has been such a horrible experience, I don't wish it on anybody. I took him to the park today one last time before the operation and taped some videos of him running around.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTTtdE_46ME


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

We will be keeping our fingers crossed that the surgery goes smoothly and he's home quickly. 

Is he going to do chemo after he heals?


----------



## Danielqr79 (May 24, 2010)

omguthrie said:


> We will be keeping our fingers crossed that the surgery goes smoothly and he's home quickly.
> 
> Is he going to do chemo after he heals?


Yes once a week for 4 weeks and then every other week 4 more times, I think we are going to use a drug named vinblastine plus prednisone for the treatment after surgery.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, I can only imagine how difficult this is for you, but please know that Kokito will be fine. Animals are amazing creatures and so adaptable. The real positive is you caught it and he will be healthy and have a good life, cancer free. Please keep us posted. I'll be keeping your little guy in my thoughts. xx


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Vinblastine and pred are our drugs for treatment of mast cell tumors here too. Good meds with good results. 

Dogs do so well with chemo most people can't tell they are having therapy. Keep in mind the pred is going to make him want to eat and drink more. He'll need constant access to water which will make him pee more so be ready for that. Even though he'll be more hungry he doesn't need to eat more. Unsalted rice cakes, green beans and canned pumpkin are all good to make him feel more full without adding calories to his diet.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

foggy said:


> I'm so sorry, I can only imagine how difficult this is for you, but please know that Kokito will be fine. Animals are amazing creatures and so adaptable. The real positive is you caught it and he will be healthy and have a good life, cancer free. Please keep us posted. I'll be keeping your little guy in my thoughts. xx


I couldn't agree more! Good luck to you both...We will keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I wish you the very best of luck. You will be in my thoughts and prayers on thursday. I know it will be an extremely hard day for you. I have been there and it was one of the worst days ever. If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask. Also if you'd like to see any pictures of Willy I will be more then happy to repost some for you (both right after surgery and recent shots of him), just let me know *hugs and licks from Willy*


----------



## Danielqr79 (May 24, 2010)

Koko's leg was amputated today around noon, I spoke to the vet and he says everything went fine , the sonogram and x-rays don't show the cancer spreading anywhere else , that is good news but we are not out of the woods yet, we have to wait until the test results come back from the lab to know the grade of the cancer. We did not go see koko today because he would have gotten exited if he saw us ,so it's better to let him rest.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Keeping you in my thoughts! and I hope the rest is all good news


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so glad it's all over for your little guy (and for you!) and that all went well and the x-rays show the cancer as not having spread. That's wonderful news.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I am glad to hear the surgery went fine 
Also glad to hear he is still at he vets. Willy came home the SAME night he had his surgery and the drive home was a NIGHTMARE. Every lil bump he screamed in pain. It was horrible :-(
Keep us posted and let us know how he is doing  *extra special hugs from Willy, your three legged buddy *


----------



## Danielqr79 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the support from everyone in this forum, and thanks to willie he is served as an inspiration to my wife, Koko and I.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awww im glad all went well in surgery and hope he heals well kisses to koko


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

So glad it's over. You all did the right thing...he's lucky to have you. Bailey and Lucy send lots of puppy love and hopes that he heals quickly. xx


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear the surgery went well and the xrays and ultrasound were clear! I'm sure that is such a relief!!! 

Now just a few weeks of chemo and he'll hopefully be good as new!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about this but You did the right thing. I am glad the surgery went well. I do have to say your video made me cry, but you gave Koko a chance by removing the leg. My neighbor has a 3 legged dog and he is just a doll runs all around and plays with our big boy Max. Sometimes if he is tired he has a hard time with stairs or if he goes down a steep hill or ravine he can't get back up. Those are his only two problems. Please keep us posted with updates.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww just watched your vid, Koko is a doll. Glad the surgery went well and he will adapt to having 3 legs, just look at wee Willy!! Bet you can't wait to have him home.
Keep us updated.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Great news that the op is over, it must have been so hard for you waiting to hear how he did, hopefully he will be home soon with you.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww am glad that eveything went well for him.
The video is so cute, and he is gorgeous!!
He will be able to still have fun just like wee Willy though.

Hope he is home soon.
Keep us posted on his progress. xxx


----------



## Danielqr79 (May 24, 2010)

Koko is home!!, it's very shocking to see him the way he is right now, but he is surprisingly well he doesn't show signs of pain and he is walking around a little, eating and drinking water, he wants to do things like he always does like jumping up to the bed or down from it, but we are keeping close to him so doesn't hurt himself doing things he normally does.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

I'm sure it feels so good to him to be home again. There's just no place like home.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww bless him, sounds like he has adjusted already really.
I bet you are so relieved to have him back and for that part to be over eh.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome home to Koko!  
If you have any questions don;t hesitate to ask 
Willy sends his new three legged buddy a high five!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

been watching this post...... glad the surgery went well and everyone is home.... keep us informed on the progress.... *hugs*


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

So pleased to hear Koko is home and that the surgery was successful. Such good news that the cancer hadn't spread. I'm Koko will soon get used to balancing with only 3 legs, dogs seem to be so much better than humans at adapting.


----------



## Danielqr79 (May 24, 2010)

Koko is back to the hospital, I called the vet tonight and he told me to bring him in, There is a problem with an infection, something having to do with the removal of the mast cell tumor, its not a regular infection, it's very rare but it happens.

He was doing great in the first few days after the operation, but for the last 2 days he has been just laying in bed and the bruising has been has been spreading and getting darker all the way to his stomach, he was given antibiotics tonight and we'll have to see how he reacts to it in the morning.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm sorry about the setback, poor Koko. Glad he was doing well before that though, that's a good sign. Hopefully he'll be back on track soon. I'll be keeping him in my thoughts, thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Oh no, poor little baby. You all are in our thought's as well. Hang in there.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Be strong Koko and feel better soon!


----------



## Danielqr79 (May 24, 2010)

LDMomma said:


> Be strong Koko and feel better soon!


Koko is strong , he is a tough little one, he has been through a lot in the last few months and he is holding better than my wife an me.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry he hit a bump in his recovery. The first two weeks are the hardest I hear. I joined a great forum when I got Twiggy, it is for tripawds, three legged dogs, most of whom became three legged from cancer. They have the nicest people and loads of information on how to care for your dog pre and post surgery and how to help them adapt to life with three legs. And talks about chemo and mdeications. I hope it helps you.

http://tripawds.com/


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about this bump in the road :-( Hopefully he bounces back just as strong as ever  Willy got bruising about 3 or 4 days in as well, spreading down towards his stomach, though it wasn't overly bad xoxoxoxo Koko will be in our thoughts and prayers. Keep us posted hun  *hugs from Willy*


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear Koko's had a bit of a setback. From what you've said, it sounds as if he's a strong little guy and will pull through with flying colours in the end. We're rooting for you Koko!


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

You have my prayers. So sorry for this complication.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

So sorry to hear of Kokos set back, Please keep us posted. (((((HUGS))))) Hope all is better soon


----------



## Danielqr79 (May 24, 2010)

Well koko is finally home, he was kept at the vet for a few days, they first thought it might have been an infection from the chemicals released by the tumor or something like that, but they kept him because the doctor was afraid that it could have been a systemic infection which would have been reaaaally bad, we are not sure what happened to him but he is fine now.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

sooooo glad to hear hes feeling better xxxx


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Yea, thanks for the update. I was wondering about him. So glad he's back home.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

awww Glad to hear Koko is home and feeling better  Willy sends a high five to his new buddy


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so glad he's back home and doing well, that's wonderful news!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I gave you the link to the suport web site, but maybe a link to the forums woud be better. Lots of information and support for your Koko.

http://tripawds.com/forums/


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Wonderful news, I prayer that he continues to improve, he will be his old self soon.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

How is Koko today? If it were me, and my dog, I'd have been an emotional wreck going through all that. So how are you doing?


----------

